# Where to get M&P Loaf Mould



## doyhard (Sep 26, 2013)

Hi there, I'm looking for some square edged rectangular melt and pour soap loaf moulds. All the silicon ones I've seen say they're for cold process. Anyone point me in the right direction ;-)


----------



## lsg (Sep 26, 2013)

You can use any cp mold for melt & pour.  Brambleberry.com and Wholesale Supply Plus both have silicone loaf molds.


----------



## savonierre (Sep 27, 2013)

Ebay has lots too.


----------



## lisamaliga (Sep 27, 2013)

Amazon has quite a few. Here's a link to different brands and sizes. http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_noss_2?url=search-alias%3Dgarden&field-keywords=silicone%20loaf


----------

